# For those who wanted to see the staging photos . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are a few. The furniture was rented but the "stuff" is mine. I bought most of it at HomeGoods and much of the rest at Target (another favorite store).


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Good job Geri, we do very little staging here.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It took awhile for it to be understood here as well. But honestly every home I've staged sells quicker and for more money. I wish more sellers and agents got it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Beautiful, Geri! I'm trying to sell my house and wish I had your abilities!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice job Geri! I just worked with a gal who's been doing real estate for 5 years. She sold 26 houses last year in a bad economy! She told me she stages most of her homes too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Nice job Geri! I just worked with a gal who's been doing real estate for 5 years. She sold 26 houses last year in a bad economy! She told me she stages most of her homes too.


It makes a huge difference. It makes a vacant home feel lived in and can turn a cluttered one into a serene space.

Sheri if you send me pictures of your rooms I can make suggestions if you like.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good job, Geri!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Aw, Geri, that's so sweet.... My first instinct is to think nothing will help... but, just in case, I'll e-mail you the photos in case there is something you can tell me to help. I'll send you a pm with my e-mail address, okay?

Thanks!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great job Geri!!!!
Is that a picture or a mirror in the 2nd photo? I love the look of it
PS-any hints to make a small room look bigger?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Great job Geri!!!!
> Is that a picture or a mirror in the 2nd photo? I love the look of it
> PS-any hints to make a small room look bigger?


Strangely enough, often larger pieces of furniture in a small room make it appear bigger. Also painting the walls and ceiling the same color can help. I have a small den in my house (11x12), tiny really. Years ago I put a huge curved sectional in that room with a glass cocktail table, a side table and a tv set-up on the other wall and everyone loved the room. It's time to redo that room or I'd show it to you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sally, it's a picture done in an unusual way. I'll try to show you a closer version of it. I bought both pieces of art (2nd and 4th photo) at HomeGoods. When staging I'm working with a limited budget so I have to make less expensive things work. Here are a few more photos of the space. In some instances, it's just about giving the viewer some idea of how the space can function.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks!!!!
PS-I'm always on a limited budget!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Strangely enough, often larger pieces of furniture in a small room make it appear bigger. Also painting the walls and ceiling the same color can help. I have a small den in my house (11x12), tiny really. Years ago I put a huge curved sectional in that room with a glass cocktail table, a side table and a tv set-up on the other wall and everyone loved the room. It's time to redo that room or I'd show it to you.


Show it anyway, Geri! (We won't know it's time to redo it!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's beautiful Geri! HomeGoods is my favorite too, they have the greatest stuff and the prices are amazing. My husband teases me about it.

I hate that bedroom with the small windows in the first photo but in the second one you see how cozy it is with furniture, lovely!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Show it anyway, Geri! (We won't know it's time to redo it!)


I agree! *PLeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze*


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Great looking work Geri! Hope it works and sells right away!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lovely, Geri! The colors are great and the feeling is very calm, clean and stylish. You don't actually do the painting yourself, do you? I need help with the amount of clutter around here, and have all kinds of decorating ideas, but can't physically do anything. For years, I used to scrub, paint, paper, trim, decorate, you name it... Wish my body would cooperate! I love to see your photos and your work. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I hate that bedroom with the small windows in the first photo but in the second one you see how cozy it is with furniture, lovely!


I thought that, too, Ann! The room looks larger and inviting with the picture and bed in it! (And it looks unfriendly in the empty photo! Wow.)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Lovely, Geri! The colors are great and the feeling is very calm, clean and stylish. You don't actually do the painting yourself, do you? I need help with the amount of clutter around here, and have all kinds of decorating ideas, but can't physically do anything. For years, I used to scrub, paint, paper, trim, decorate, you name it... Wish my body would cooperate! I love to see your photos and your work. Thank you for sharing!


Same here Marj, now I really try to limit myself even though I want to do things. Oh well, that's what decorators and Geri are for!!! It's so worth the money for the peace of mind. When my house is messy I can't sit and relax.

I hope nobody gets mad but I'm going to post a photo my new family room furniture, I love it and I'm so happy every time I look at or pass through the room!  Of course it took no time at all for Gracie, Scooter and Murphy to claim them!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann, I love your couch!! And the rest of the room looks so classy and welcoming! I could curl up with a book very easily there--if Gracie would share, ha! You did a lovely job.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ann, that is a lovely space and your things are wonderful. Once again I give you credit for not cringing when the babies get on your naked furniture. I'm not that brave.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sheri said:


> I thought that, too, Ann! The room looks larger and inviting with the picture and bed in it! (And it looks unfriendly in the empty photo! Wow.)


The whole space was uninviting before. It looked cold. Now people want to spend more time and enjoy the ambiance. They begin to be able to picture themselves there.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Now I would buy a chair like that if it came with Gracie! Seriously I love your furniture, it really looks great!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Lovely, Geri! The colors are great and the feeling is very calm, clean and stylish. You don't actually do the painting yourself, do you? I need help with the amount of clutter around here, and have all kinds of decorating ideas, but can't physically do anything. For years, I used to scrub, paint, paper, trim, decorate, you name it... Wish my body would cooperate! I love to see your photos and your work. Thank you for sharing!


I love the colors. They are soothing and neutral at the same time, appealing to a wider audience. I don't do the painting at these houses. It is subcontracted out. I do, however, paint many of the rooms in my own home, cursing under my breath all the while and swearing I'll never do it again -- till the next time. I used to be able to do a lot more too. It's frustrating when your body just won't cooperate.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I just tried to PM you Geri about the paint colors but your box is full. Do you know the name/ or brand of the paint colors?


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Good Job Geri! I have my degree in Marketing but I really love decorating. My mom does interior design and I would love to get into staging! It seems so fun!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Beautiful work Geri! I love the idea of staging and really enjoy the staging show on HGTV. Now that I've been home with my back surgery I've been able to watch lots of it! It always amazes me how the right furniture, design, details, art can change every thing about a space!

I too love design and art and receive lots of magazines. Even though my own personal taste is different than most peoples, I think everyone appreciates good design, even if they don't realize it. I can see spaces and not want to have them for my own house, but love how materials and colors, etc are put together. I just wish I had that kind of eye and creativity myself! 


Ann, your home is lovely! Warm and gracious without being "untouchable" or overly formal. Just beautiful!

Beverly


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Geri,

I'm a stager/designer in Dallas.. I've got a client I'm working with right now that loves animal prints too..lol. I have to get her to part with some of them..it's zebra zebra everywhere!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It looks great, Geri. You are talented! I love the wainscotting/paint job, too.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> It took awhile for it to be understood here as well. But honestly every home I've staged sells quicker and for more money. I wish more sellers and agents got it.


Oh this is so true Geri! When we sold our home in Ontario 5 years ago, our agent was way ahead of her time. But we trusted her and allowed the house to be staged. BTW we had a bidding war on the house LOL! ...people want to buy a dream...not the 'bones' of the house so much. Very difficult for them to see past all our stuff.

I love your pics!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we still need new tables but I get overwhelmed with it all and do it in phases. DH loves modern but lets me do what I want in the house, he's a sweetie.

Beverly, I know what you mean. I often watch the shows and see some of the pieces thinking they're awful until the room is put together and it's lovely. May not be what I'd want to live in but still looks great. 

Staging homes completely changes them, I hope you're all successful in your business. It sure makes a difference! Especially for those who aren't good at seeing the potential of a house. That would be my dream job because I'd get to shop for home stuff all the time!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Builders have recognized the value of staging for decades. People buying in a new subdivision based upon one of the models is often buying the dream, not the reality of the bare bones.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, you are so right about using neutral colors and making people see how the space can be used. Buyers need to see themselves living in it. Some homes are too personalized when they go on the market. The decor, color scheme has to appeal to a larger section of the market and a few homes have that. Unless the buyer is experienced enough to see the potential, often times they miss good opportunities and bargains too. 

Ann, your house is beautiful. I loved seeing Gracie lounging on the brand new chair.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

An early experience in my life had a huge impact on my design sensibilities. When I was a young child my mother had taken me to a new home in the area that was somehow being raffled off. My mother had purchased some tickets and it had to have been her dream to win it because she took me to the model several times. They had the decorated rooms roped off but hopeful people could view them from a distance. 

The funny thing is I can barely remember anything of the specifics of the home, other than feeling it was perfect and beautiful, but I do remember they had a bench on one side of the living room with magazines angled on it. That was something I replicated in my first place. It's amazing the impact these early experiences can have on our lives. I've loved interior design ever since


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> An early experience in my life had a huge impact on my design sensibilities. When I was a young child my mother had taken me to a new home in the area that was somehow being raffled off. My mother had purchased some tickets and it had to have been her dream to win it because she took me to the model several times. They had the decorated rooms roped off but hopeful people could view them from a distance.
> 
> The funny thing is I can barely remember anything of the specifics of the home, other than feeling it was perfect and beautiful, but I do remember they had a bench on one side of the living room with magazines angled on it. That was something I replicated in my first place. * It's amazing the impact these early experiences can have on our lives. I've loved interior design ever since*


Emphasis mine. I agree. I have often loved the British style of decor with mix of Indian tapestries, crafts, furniture that I often saw on BBC growing up in India. My favorite still remains the decor of "As Time Goes By" -comfortable but elegant. I prefer to add patterns and color through toss pillows throws etc. keeping the large pieces of furniture neutral. It appeals to my sensibilities more so than the typical British style of hormonious blend of many patterns.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

brookeandcolby said:


> Good Job Geri! I have my degree in Marketing but I really love decorating. My mom does interior design and I would love to get into staging! It seems so fun!


Staging can be a lot of fun. It's also a lot of work. On this job, the furniture was delivered Friday morning and we walked out of the house at 10:30 p.m. the same night with it looking as it now does. I did my shopping for several days to pick out the things we needed but essentially, in a twelve hour period we turned this house into a home.

If you're interested, there are staging classes all over the country. Having your mother in the business of design I'm sure has rubbed off on you and given you the capability of seeing a room the way it could be.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Geri, that is a real talent and something I wish I had! It really does make a difference - I have memories as a newly wed going to look at model homes every weekend!!

Ann, I love your new furniture. The pillows on your sofa look similar to my sofa's upholstery but it was a little too small for me to be sure. It looks very warm and inviting!


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

The way you present a house is total key. Geri you have a wonderful talen. I just bought my house in August. I will say it was fun looking at houses, but staging is key. It is hard for someone to look beyond what is there and what it could be. I love HGTV when they do all that.


----------

